# Co Wexford : Percolation test on a site



## turtle77

Hi all,
my architect has recommended someone to do a percolation test for me on a site we are getting from my Dad in Co. Wexford.
This is necessary as part of the planning permission procedure.
Anyway, I rang this guy. He’s done one test out in the immediate area before; and he didn’t give a good report on it.
The soil condition wasn’t good enough apparently.
He said there would need to be a river/stream to allow it to pass the test if the soil conditions failed.
There is no river I’m afraid.

My sister said that her test failed – but she said that there is a way around it. She wasn’t specific, but mentioned a (possibly Bord na Mona) solution that costs in the region of €5,000.
She submitted her planning application 4 weeks ago – so her advice is up to date.
Her opinion seemed to go against what the ‘Percolator’ said. He said if there was no river and the soil failed, then the site would be deemed unsuitable, i.e we would not be able to build.

Can anyone advise please?


----------



## shoegal

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

If the site fails the percolation test this doesn't usually mean you absolutely can't build on the site, it just means you can't use a traditional septic tank (about €3500). You will have to use something like a bio treatment system instead, which would be more expensive (or some other alternative). Your engineer should be able to specify a solution for the planning application.


----------



## Guest107

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

The bord na mona yoke is a _puraflo 

_There are other bio wotsits tanks as well. Biocycle etc . €7500

You also put in a raised percolation ares and a french (or interceptor) drain 

You still send the crap test in as well but because its a crap test you must build the percolation area not use the ground itself for percolation


----------



## Munsterdude

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Failing the percolation test is not a problem. My site failed. All I had to do was to import soil to a part of the site where the percolation was required. Cost me €2750 to get it done.


----------



## turtle77

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Thanks Shoegal.
My concern is that I was recommended this engineer by my architect..and it was he (i.e. the engineer) who said basically our application would be dead in the water if he didn't approve it. I spoke to him today on the phone.
What you are saying is basically what my sister said...i.e. there are ways around it at a price. Obviously I'd rather not have to pay extra, but it will be a small price to pay to get our dream home.
I think I might look to get a different engineer - e.g the one my sister used.


----------



## turtle77

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Holy moly; I mustn't be the only waster in the country on this site avoiding work!!
Can't believe the amount of quick replies.
Thanks folks; you've put my mind at rest. I hadn't even mentioned the phonecall to the engineer to her as she'd panic.
I'll bear the comments in mind; I like the one about importing soil... the info on the alternative solutions will be useful too.


----------



## Superman

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Actually Bord Na Mona are great - they do the percolation tests for you for free.  (I think they'll be stopping that soon).  I think it might also be the cheapest treatment unit.  (open to correction though).


----------



## turtle77

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Thanks Superman.
Interesting about BnM; i emailed them but I've not received a reply yet.
I presume it's free as they would want you to buy their system?


----------



## Superman

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Yeah - I better check that out exactly, it might be that it's free so long as you buy their system...

Edit:
Apologies - it appears that the free percolation tests are now gone.  They still do the calculations for you, but you have to pay for their engineer.  I'd still look into it if I were you though.


----------



## davidoco

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

BNM will most definitely not pay for the site assessment.

Should your site assessment state that you require a high level of treatment (high water table etc) you may need the Puraflo from BNM (€4,500 delivered and installed).  You will also need a septic tank (€3,000 installed).  Total cost of system €7,500.  Strange that it works out very similar in price to the other market leader the Biocyle.

The Puraflo is a bit of a rip off for two green plastic tanks filled with peat, a pump, a plastic electric box and some plastic pipes in the green tanks.


----------



## turtle77

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Davidoco,
sounds like a complete rip-off...probably keeping in line with a lot of things involved with building a house so


----------



## secman

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Looking for approx cost re " installing a 150 sq metre raised percolation area, incorporating drainage pipes, stone, graded top soil and surrounded by a french drain system . " Material,labour and plant hire  - everything .


----------



## extopia

*Re: Percolation test on a site*



secman said:


> Looking for approx cost re " installing a 150 sq metre raised percolation area, incorporating drainage pipes, stone, graded top soil and surrounded by a french drain system . " Material,labour and plant hire  - everything .



You should call a local builder in your area. It's not hard. A guy with a digger and dumper will do it in a day probably.


----------



## nutty nut

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

The problem with the Puraflo system is that you have to construct a septic tank also although I think the figures given previously are a bit on the high side (for septic tank)

Effectively you need a package plant/secondry treatment system. There are loads of them out there and I would advise to shop around. Most of these treatment systems are stand alone type and dont need a septic tank unlike the Puraflo system.

Contact your local Enviromental Health Officer and ask for a list of approved systems. The manufacturers/suppliers must ensure that their product has an Agreement Cert. When you have a list of suppliers phone them and ask for costs and also ask them to reccommend someone in your area who will carry out a site assessment for you. Your local Planning Office should be able to give you a list of people who will do the assessments as will the EHO's


----------



## listowel boy

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Could you please forward details as to who imported the soil for you.  Im also wondering about the speck of how much stone as opposed to compost needs to be used.  name and number would be greatly apreciated.

Regards 
Listowel boy


----------



## CharlieR

*Re: Percolation test on a site*

Can anyone advise how much these percolation tests cost? Having it done in Cork.

Cheers


Charlie


----------



## tinofapples

Superman said:


> Actually Bord Na Mona are great - they do the percolation tests for you for free.  (I think they'll be stopping that soon).  I think it might also be the cheapest treatment unit.  (open to correction though).



Free ?? Not true for me and we're talking about 2006 as well. I know for a fact the BnM employee charged me €450 to do a percolation test and report on my site. We were so desperate to get things moving in the right direction we didn't question it.


----------



## onq

What is this preoccupation with expecting people to do free tests and thinking you're being ripped off when paying €7500 for a complete foul water drainage treatment system?

The work is necessary to avoid a family's faeces polluting groundwater, aquifers and local watercourses, and you're lucky you have the opportunity to build.

Many of us don't have that opportunity, or are taking into account family, school and work commitments, journey times, etc.

If you want to build in a field, on unserviced land its the least you'll have to do to deal with the servicing yourself.

Thank your lucky stars you have a big enough site to be able to explore the option of a raised bed.

ONQ.


----------

